# Manitoba winter shoot and Bowhunter Ed dates?



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

ABAM posted that the Brandon shoot will be Jan 9th. But that's the only indoor 3D shoot so far in Manitoba. Lots in Sask. I'm trying to find some in ND or MN to goto this winter if MB isn't going to support indoor 3D.


----------



## BowhunterBuck (Apr 2, 2010)

I know last year that there was the one in Brandon, one in Shoal Lake plus Provincials in Shoal Lake, one in Strathclair (I think?) and one in Erickson. That's all I can remember but that's better than just having one. Hopefully dates just haven't been set yet.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Blackhawk02 said:


> ABAM posted that the Brandon shoot will be Jan 9th. But that's the only indoor 3D shoot so far in Manitoba. Lots in Sask. I'm trying to find some in ND or MN to goto this winter if MB isn't going to support indoor 3D.


well wpg may not support indoor 3d's but there is one in shoal lake ( put on by Tim's club ouot of rossburn) and one in Strathclear put on by the minnidosa club. The Shoot in strath is dictated by if the curling club puts in ice in the curling rink, also erickson had a indoor shoot hosted by the SMASH archery club Best bet is to look at last years schedual and contact the clubs and confirm if they are hosting them again this year.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

BowhunterBuck said:


> I know last year that there was the one in Brandon, one in Shoal Lake plus Provincials in Shoal Lake, one in Strathclair (I think?) and one in Erickson. That's all I can remember but that's better than just having one. Hopefully dates just haven't been set yet.


Sean, did not see your reply. I know minnidosa has not set a date yet. Not sure about SMASH or Tims's club. best bet would be to email them and see what they say.

Reed


----------



## BowhunterBuck (Apr 2, 2010)

Reed said:


> Sean, did not see your reply. I know minnidosa has not set a date yet. Not sure about SMASH or Tims's club. best bet would be to email them and see what they say.
> 
> Reed


Okay, will do, thanks Reed.


----------



## pauldexter (11 mo ago)

anybody got advice for a red neck


----------

